# Drucker spinnt.....



## tommie3 (12 Aug. 2014)

Hallo,mein Epson WF-2010 tickt rum.Alle Lämpchen blinken und der reagiert auf nichts.Ein-Ausschalten geht aber das war es dann auch.
Hab gelesen das könnte vom Zählwerk kommen,das ding hat aber gerade mal so ca. 200 Seiten gedruckt.
Hat jemand hier nen Tipp was zu tun ist?
Einschicken wollte ich das ding eigentlich nur wenn nichts anderes zu machen ist.
:thx:


----------



## krawutz (13 Aug. 2014)

Direkt helfen kann ich dir leider nicht.
Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Canon und bin hier fündig geworden :

DC | Druckerchannel - Das Drucker-Fachmagazin - kompetent, zuverlssig, unabhngig


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2014)

Bei solchen Problemen hilft meistens der "Hardreset"


----------



## tommie3 (16 Aug. 2014)

Danke für den Tipp.Aber der Drucker hat kein Menüfeld.Das ist ne ganz einfache Arbeitskiste.Ich hab mittlerweile ne Empfehlung von Epson bekommen,nach deren Anleitung wird das Teil auch nicht wieder flott.
Sehr sonderbar das ganze. :angry:


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2014)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.Aber der Drucker hat kein Menüfeld.Das ist ne ganz einfache Arbeitskiste.Ich hab mittlerweile ne Empfehlung von Epson bekommen,nach deren Anleitung wird das Teil auch nicht wieder flott.
> Sehr sonderbar das ganze. :angry:




Hilft nur noch die Tonne


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2014)




----------



## tommie3 (18 Aug. 2014)

Das Modell stimmt ja schon mal. 
Hat aber auch nicht geklappt.Trotzdem danke!


----------



## tommie3 (20 Aug. 2014)

Jetzt hab ich mal neue Patronen eingesetzt (Angeschaltet und als die Patronenführung in der passenden Position war Stecker raus),die hatte ich noch rumliegen.Siehe da er ist wieder erwacht.
Super Warnanzeigen hat Epson da eingebaut :angry:


----------

